# Logic Pro X Midi and Sample rate problems..Oh My!



## sourcefor (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey guys..Does anyone experience an error in Logic Pro that says ;sample rate not recognized 41526, conflict between logic and external device..? this happens when I have an external interface and when I do NOT as well. I run my samples and sessions off the same Samsung SSD drive 2TB. is that wise or should I separate? I get clicks and pops and the midi just stops playing making my editing a pain in the arse! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kent (Mar 15, 2019)

Sounds like your CPU can't keep up with the load. Try increasing your buffer size, number of cores utilized, and your process buffer range, to start.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 15, 2019)

I have the buffer at 1024 samples and the playback and record on...I have a 6 core 32gb MacBook Pro and I am using all SSD drives and still getting clicks and pops and slow playback, etc. I never got this as bad with my 2013 iMac ! I don't even have a large template...hmmmm?


----------



## Kent (Mar 15, 2019)

And have you tried *de*creasing your process buffer range and buffer size? Sometimes more is not better...


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 15, 2019)

yes buffer down to 512 and I think it is slightly better but still happening! I decreased the range to medium as well! I appreciate you chiming in and your time! Thanks. The cpu does not look that high around 40%, but getting those dreaded cpu spikes on the one core so I made a channel with no output to rest on and that seems to help the cpu spikes but the midi issue still exists. I do not even have an interface hooked up!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 15, 2019)

You shouldn't have to run the buffer at 1024 samples, and lowering would be moving in the wrong direction if that were the issue.

I'd venture a guess that everyone who's used Logic has seen that error, but it's transient.

So I have to ask: have you restarted your computer?

If so, try a different session?


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Do you experiment this issue with different plugins?
Couldn't be the latter causing the problem?


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 16, 2019)

yes I have restarted every time I start getting the clicks pops and stuttering...I usually run at 512..maybe its some Kontakt plugs..is there an efficient way to run Kontakt that I may not be aware of?


----------



## robh (Mar 16, 2019)

Are you feeding multiple tracks into one bus?


----------



## Sopranos (Mar 16, 2019)

You don't have an audio interface hooked up?


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes I feed all my strings into a bus, then all my drums into a bus, etc. is that bad in logic..I've been doing it this way since I used protools! I am only using an interface when In my studio ..sometimes I listen directly into the headphones when I am producing on my couch..otherwise I use an Apogee Symphony MK2! Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## robh (Mar 17, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> Yes I feed all my strings into a bus, then all my drums into a bus, etc. is that bad in logic..I've been doing it this way since I used protools! I am only using an interface when In my studio ..sometimes I listen directly into the headphones when I am producing on my couch..otherwise I use an Apogee Symphony MK2! Thanks for all the responses!


All instruments on a single bus go to a single processor. So yes, that could be the problem. I avoid this by waiting to assign busses until I’m ready to mix.
Rob


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

Hmmm....I've only recently started getting these MIDI dropouts and stuttering, clicks , problems..which leads me to believe it may be a plugin or sample library problem..but I appreciate you time and suggestions! Ive been running busses for years as someone told me that I should run my VI's to an aux with the plugins on that to alleviate the cpu spikes! Very confusing! Logic must be re-coded apple!!! It must learn to play well with others!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, you can easily see whether CPU load is what's causing the problem by double-clicking on the Load Meter in the "LCD" to open it up in a bigger window.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

yes I often see a spike on one of the cores..then I move plugs to different aux busses to see if that helps. Sometimes it helps to make an audio channel with NO OUTPUT to rest on. I have so many different libraries it's hard to narrow down which is causing the problem..Thanks for your help!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

I can only think it may be some of my newer libraries just recently added..like Metropolis ARk, Tina Guo and or Dark Era...? Very perplexed!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

I used to produce in Pro tools and got logic because it handled the VI's better..but now I'm not too sure!!!


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 17, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> I can only think it may be some of my newer libraries just recently added..like Metropolis ARk, Tina Guo and or Dark Era...? Very perplexed!


I sometimes experiment some spikes too using certain Kontakt instruments.
Some scripts seem to be quite heavy on CPU.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah I am not sure its CPU as the MIDI seems to be stuttering and popping and I get a lot of static and the message '_sample rate not recognized conflict between logic and external device_!!'..mostly after an hour or so of editing and recording..but thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2019)

Another issue: auxes run on a single core (Jay Asher posted that a couple of days ago).

But it shouldn't be doing that after time - if it works it shouldn't go south.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah I saw that post, do all the axes run on a single core or each one on a different core, I am going to try and move some things around like route straight to the stereo output and such. Thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 17, 2019)

First of all, the whole all instruments on a single bus go to one core concept is misunderstood by many, I tested this recently and it does NOT work that way.

first of all, you have to distinguish between live input mode and track playback mode. Live input mode is for any track(s) that are record enabled, including if the track header is selected. That particular track and its associated channels are then in live input mode...and LPX will assign that one channel to a single core. In track playback mode its not necessarily that way. So for one thing, make sure you have a dummy track with no instruments or plugins on it, just a dummy empty track that you select when you are not needing to record anything and just mix down, that will make sure no channels are getting put into "Live Input Mode" with the single core thing happening.

Secondly, what happens during live input mode is that each channel selected for record will get its own core. Now when you have a multi-instrument that is outputting to AUX channels, that one instrument plugin is entirely on one core..including all the parts its processing....but if you are having that output go to AUX channels, then each of those AUX channels will have its own core for other plugins you may put on them. Again, we are talking only about Live Input Mode here. I am running out the door shortly so I can't make an example with screenshots for you, but I just tested this a few days ago because of another discussion and I was easily able to setup a multi-instrument outputting to several AUX channels, and then I put Chromaverb on each of the AUX channels and several cores were utilized, one per each AUX channel. But the source instrument was all on one core. And again, we're talking about Live Input Mode, not track playback.

Lastly there is an option in the prefs to configure multithreading as being for track playback only, or for track playback and live input mode. According to the Apple doc I read about it, this applies only to track stacks or specifically when there are multiple tracks selected for record...then LPX will attempt to use multiple cores for the different channels involved. Otherwise, the old way is to limit multi-core only to track playback (not Live Input Mode). The above test I did with that option set to the newer option. However I also read later that this mode, while useful in certain cases while recording tracks, is also harder on the cpu later if you are only mixing down, then you really don't want that mode on, you want simple track playback and make sure you have a dummy track selected unless you are specifically recording tracks.

Regarding your midi, I didn't see what problem you're having with midi? I have had problems with midi sometimes with the Process Buffer Range set to Small, or medium. When large, midi problems went away, but CPU utilization went up a little for me, using large. I actually was using less CPU with small, but when a lot of midi notes needed to happen at once, Logic chokes unless that is set to large.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for that detailed explanation! I have tried the Live and playback modes. I may try to set the process buffer to large as it is at medium now! But thanks for all the help!!! for what it's worth, I try to leave as many things MIDI as possible until the very last moment and even then I try to leave it in MIDI for re-writes and recalls!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

I think I've discovered my sample rate problem..Kontakt was set to 48K and my session was set at 44.1, I will keep you posted as I am working with some different bussing and routing options now! Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> I think I've discovered my sample rate problem..Kontakt was set to 48K and my session was set at 44.1, I will keep you posted as I am working with some different bussing and routing options now! Thank you for all the responses!



The AU Kontakt?

It switches sample rates automatically to match the session.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

I thought so too..but its the only thing I can think of that would keep my sample rates fluctuating...as it didn't start happening until I started running my sessions at 48K. Very curious!?


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

I will check again later when I arrive back to the studio...!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

I have shut off the battery management script on my Mac and everything trying to narrow down this issue...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ve had problems in the past with sound cards that locked to 48k but the LPX project itself was set to 44k. Check project prefs


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 18, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> First of all, the whole all instruments on a single bus go to one core concept is misunderstood by many, I tested this recently and it does NOT work that way.
> 
> first of all, you have to distinguish between live input mode and track playback mode. Live input mode is for any track(s) that are record enabled, including if the track header is selected. That particular track and its associated channels are then in live input mode...and LPX will assign that one channel to a single core. In track playback mode its not necessarily that way. So for one thing, make sure you have a dummy track with no instruments or plugins on it, just a dummy empty track that you select when you are not needing to record anything and just mix down, that will make sure no channels are getting put into "Live Input Mode" with the single core thing happening.
> 
> ...



All correct. "Live" input mode is the Apple acknowledged issue.

That said, as someone who has done this for many, many years, I will still tell you that fewer multi-output instruments auxes (and fewer VE Pro Event input instantiations) will give you a smoother ride.

People are free to take our reject my advice on this but that is what my experience has taught me.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

so would it be best to split out the strings, brass, drums, etc. to different busses and the stereo bus as well. Right now I have busses for Leads, for Bass, for drums, for strings, for brass, for Guitars, etc. Thanks Jay!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2019)

I then send all that to a submix bus then off to stereo bus for processing! I watched the master class from Armin Van burn and he has a unique way to bus things which seems to work...He sends everything to a bus with no processing then sends then to a bus With processing as well then off to the master bus!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 18, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> I then send all that to a submix bus then off to stereo bus for processing! I watched the master class from Armin Van burn and he has a unique way to bus things which seems to work...He sends everything to a bus with no processing then sends then to a bus With processing as well then off to the master bus!



I too have a template that set up that way for stemming dry stems to an engineer while being able to compose processed, although it has been so long since I had the luxury of an engineer other than myself, I don't use it often.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 17, 2019)

So in general what is the best way to run LOGIC on these mac computers with the T2 chip and not get CPU spikes and MIDI drops, sample rate not recognized etc.? Thanks in advance as I am still getting stuttering when I try to edit in the Piano roll and after a while on my session, what gives!??


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 23, 2019)

ok no one cares...thanks anyway! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## robh (Dec 24, 2019)

I doubt that no one cares. Perhaps, as in my case, we just don't know. :(
I'm guessing by you mentioning the T2 chip that you have heard of the issues mentioned in another thread, but that only applies to USB2 interfaces, does it not? (I'm assuming you're not using a USB2 interface from your signature.)
Anyway, I feel for you. You have a new computer and it's not working as you had hoped.
Are you possibly hitting some thermal throttling issues that your Macbbook Pro has been known for?

Rob


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 24, 2019)

robh said:


> I doubt that no one cares. Perhaps, as in my case, we just don't know. :(
> 
> Rob



Exactly. I don’t own a laptop, have a Thunderbolt audio interface, and have not had this issue so I have nothing to contribute other than sympathy.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 24, 2019)

Well Thanks guys! I do NOT get thermal throttling, just a ton of Clicks and pops, when working with MIDI and especially in the Piano Roll. I use TB Apogee Symphony but also use a RME Babyface pro when I travel and it is USB. I have ordered a Thunderbolt dock to see if it helps! Thanks for the replies! Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukka!


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 13, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> All correct. "Live" input mode is the Apple acknowledged issue.
> 
> That said, as someone who has done this for many, many years, I will still tell you that fewer multi-output instruments auxes (and fewer VE Pro Event input instantiations) will give you a smoother ride.
> 
> People are free to take our reject my advice on this but that is what my experience has taught me.


Yeah I never see people have the problems I have...is it best to just run one instance each of Kontakt for each instrument or is it ok the load up two or more instruments in each instance? Thanks


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 13, 2020)

sourcefor said:


> Yeah I never see people have the problems I have...is it best to just run one instance each of Kontakt for each instrument or is it ok the load up two or more instruments in each instance? Thanks


The more instruments loaded in a single Kontakt instance the bigger the single core hit. VEP does a much better job of balancing this, but at least as far as hosting instruments inside of Logic goes I keep just about everything to a single instrument per track. Depending on the instrument the difference can be pretty huge.


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 13, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> The more instruments loaded in a single Kontakt instance the bigger the single core hit. VEP does a much better job of balancing this, but at least as far as hosting instruments inside of Logic goes I keep just about everything to a single instrument per track. Depending on the instrument the difference can be pretty huge.


Thanks for this I was suspecting that was the problem, well one of them, lol!


----------

